# place to service porsche cayenne? (not porsche dealership)



## pandabearest (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi 

Does anyone know a decent garage to service porsche cayene, apart from the porsche dealership ? 


Thanks very much 

P


----------



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

Try MMW behind Times Square - ask for Ashley - very good at all German makes and a lot more reasonable than the dealer 

BMW Workshop Dubai, BMW services Dubai, servicing,accident repairs, body repairs, BMW specialist in Dubai 04 347 4666


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Alex Renner Motors, google ARM and you`ll find it, Porsche experts.


----------



## pandabearest (Aug 14, 2010)

^^Thanks a lot you two will try.


----------

